# Casino boat INSIDE sandbar lol!!!



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

waz fishing last thursday when a casino boat past by inside the sand bar,the boat had some rope rapped around the screws and some divers came out and fixed it next to the jetty. and some pic of today on the jetty, saw some redfish caught 30 plus inches no keepers for me.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

im surprised they didnt have a dinner on the crew, i had to dive in the bay once during a race because some boats were anchoring n some were drifting over there anchors,not something i ever want to do again in the chesapeake bay


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Redfish*

What did you catch those reds on? Mullet?


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

*they used*

hard and soft plastic lures at slack tide:fishing:


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

*jetty*

what jetty is that? thanks..


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

Ponce Inlet


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

thank you. it looks like a sweet set up. hope to get down that way sometime.


----------

